# Need Suggestion for Masters Program



## rohith529 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi... My Self Rohith from India

I have completed my graduation from computer science and engineering with 64% & IELTS score is 6.5.

And I even have an experience of 3 yrs in the field of digital marketing. Now planning to do masters in the field of digital marketing. So could any one suggest me which program best suites me and the university inorder to complete my masters program in the field of digital marketing.

Concept which i have experience in digital marketing are: SEO, PPC, EMAIL MARKETING, MOBILE MARKETING, ADWORDS, SOCIAL MEDIA MARKETING.


----------

